# Pinout for Tesla Coolant Pump?



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

Ive been searching but I cant find a wiring diagram for them. I have 2 I am going to use in my build. There are 4 wires in the harness.

Can these be wired to 12v directly or do they require PWM?


Thanks!


----------



## swoozle (Nov 13, 2011)

Jimbo69ny said:


> Ive been searching but I cant find a wiring diagram for them. I have 2 I am going to use in my build. There are 4 wires in the harness.
> 
> Can these be wired to 12v directly or do they require PWM?
> 
> ...


It needs PWM if you want to run at anything less than full speed. There's a very nice manual with all of the details here:
https://www.lingenfelter.com/PDFdownloads/L330070000.pdf


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

That is perfect! Thank you so much!


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

swoozle said:


> It needs PWM if you want to run at anything less than full speed. There's a very nice manual with all of the details here:
> https://www.lingenfelter.com/PDFdownloads/L330070000.pdf



I sent power to the pins in this PDF but they arent working. I hope I didnt cook them!


----------



## swoozle (Nov 13, 2011)

Jimbo69ny said:


> I sent power to the pins in this PDF but they arent working. I hope I didnt cook them!


I can say for sure that the pinout in that manual is correct for that pump. I've been running my ebay-bought Tesla pump successfully for awhile now using that info. 
Did you give it a second or three? It's a smart pump and takes a bit to run through its startup check.


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

swoozle said:


> I can say for sure that the pinout in that manual is correct for that pump. I've been running my ebay-bought Tesla pump successfully for awhile now using that info.
> Did you give it a second or three? It's a smart pump and takes a bit to run through its startup check.



I gave it maybe 2 seconds. There was a pop when I put the 5 amp fuse in but it didnt break. I was nervous so I didnt try again. You think I should? Im really worried about blowing them. I need them for the trip to Rich Rebuild's event tomorrow.


----------



## swoozle (Nov 13, 2011)

Jimbo69ny said:


> I gave it maybe 2 seconds. There was a pop when I put the 5 amp fuse in but it didnt break. I was nervous so I didnt try again. You think I should? Im really worried about blowing them. I need them for the trip to Rich Rebuild's event tomorrow.


A pop doesn't sound promising. Are you sure you got the wiring correct?
If not, you've already done the damage. Trying again isn't going to make it worse.


----------



## swoozle (Nov 13, 2011)

Jimbo69ny said:


> I gave it maybe 2 seconds. There was a pop when I put the 5 amp fuse in but it didnt break. I was nervous so I didnt try again. You think I should? Im really worried about blowing them. I need them for the trip to Rich Rebuild's event tomorrow.


I timed my pump. About 4 seconds after applying power the motor gives a brief *brrrp* and then about a second after that it starts for real. Give it 5 or 6 seconds to show signs of life.


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

YES!!!! That did it! I just had to leave the fuse in for about 7 seconds!!! It was just long enough that I thought for sure it wasn’t going to work. Then I heard a very soft buzz and they started spinning! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

These pumps take a while to spin up, if the resistance is not high enough (not pumping water but air) they will stop automatically.

The average draw is around 7 amps.

Keep in mind the pumps from the Mercedes B class might be controlled slightly differently. 

The flow of these pumps should be plenty for any conversion really, but you got to be careful and run the pwm or you could be pushing too much pressure.


----------



## arturk (Jan 19, 2017)

Old thread but good information.

I just tested both Tesla and Nissan LEAF pumps (nearly identical). Pinout and control is identical. 

Safety mechanism implementation is slightly different. As Tom mentioned, Tesla pump will stop shortly after no resistance is detected (eg. dry). LEAF will spin up to max 4700 RPM (but try not to test it). One key specification that is burred somewhat in referenced documentation is PWM Frequency of 2Hz. If you use any other frequency pump will ignore you. Arduino runs at much different PWM frequency by default and you have to force it into 2Hz.

Just learned it so I figured I would share with others.


----------



## ecarcoinc (12 mo ago)

arturk said:


> Old thread but good information.
> 
> I just tested both Tesla and Nissan LEAF pumps (nearly identical). Pinout and control is identical.
> 
> ...





arturk said:


> Old thread but good information.
> 
> I just tested both Tesla and Nissan LEAF pumps (nearly identical). Pinout and control is identical.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post. Curious if the tesla pump will work in a nissan leaf? or do you know what the frequency is on the leaf pump? trying to find a less costly pump for the leaf.


----------

